# UPDATE - Weber (the company...) rocks!!! RE: New WSM bent, need advice on if this is normal and how



## krubby (Dec 12, 2014)

So I am brand new to smoking, or had hope to be.  Spent weeks researching places, especially this board, and finally decided on a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5 based on reviews, comments etc. Decided it was worth the extra money for the quality I considered Weber to be.

Anyway - ordered the WSM 22.5 on Tuesday from Amazon, had it shipped 2 day to get here.  Finally had a chance to put it together tonight.  Got it completely assembled and went to place lid on top and there is absolutely no way it will fit.  The 'middle' section is so bent, if I place the lid down into it on the front it sticks out at least 1/2 inch on the back. 

I tried pushing, shoving, bending the middle section as much as I could and I can't get the lid on completely.

Is this just something I need to live with?  Is this common? 

I know there are bigger issues in life, but I feel like I spent more $$$ for quality and the lid won't even sit on the top correctly. 

Also the top grate wobbles at least 1/3 of an inch back and forth, does not sit level

Any thoughts on how to fix or do I just need to live with a (really) large gap on the back?  Since I got this from Amazon would cost a fortune (I fear) to return.

It is hard to tell but below are a few pictures of the gap

1st pic is how it looks in the front.  next two are the gap in the back.  Hard to tell but the 2nd pic the top is hanging OVER the bottom by a sizeable (1'2 inch +) amount













Weber Pics 003.JPG



__ krubby
__ Dec 12, 2014


















Weber Pics 001.JPG



__ krubby
__ Dec 12, 2014


















Weber Pics 006.JPG



__ krubby
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 12, 2014)

Call Weber.  They have the best customer service in the business.  You have a 10 year warranty.  Use it.


----------



## krubby (Dec 12, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> Call Weber.  They have the best customer service in the business.  You have a 10 year warranty.  Use it.


ok, will do. good point about the warrenty.  I was afraid I would have to return the whole thing to Amazon.  I will call Weber and see what I should do.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2014)

No! No! No!
You don't have to live with that...don't try to fix it and don't assume that it's Weber's fault...it likely happened in shipping.
If it was sold by Amazon (and not some who sell on Amazon) return and replacement is free.

You need to get on the horn with Amazon, ASAP...ain't anybody here who can help you!


HTH




=Martin=


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't call Weber, call Amazon first!!!!!




=Martin=


----------



## krubby (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes great point - I bet it was a shipping issue.

What is nice is I wasn't planning on even using it for at least a few days - most likely NEXT weekend at the earliest.  So luckily I don't have some big party I was hoping to use this for in 2 days.

thanks guys for the speedy replies.

I think I am going to love hanging out at this place and I will call Weber and see how to proceed.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 12, 2014)

You've chosen a great smoker.  Just had gorillas handling it in shipping is all. 

When you do get up and running cook something with a lot of splatter (chicken, pork butt, etc) to create a seasoning build up which will help control temps.  It may run hot a few cooks but after a while it will be rock steady.  I've smoked everything from Bacon, Kielbasa, Summer Sausage, Snack Sticks, Chicken, Pork Butt, Brisket etc., etc.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> You've chosen a great smoker.  Just had gorillas handling it in shipping is all.
> 
> When you do get up and running cook something with a lot of splatter (chicken, pork butt, etc) to create a seasoning build up which will help control temps.  It may run hot a few cooks but after a while it will be rock steady.  I've smoked everything from Bacon, Kielbasa, Summer Sausage, Snack Sticks, Chicken, Pork Butt, Brisket etc., etc.


I am a former Postal gorilla....you would be surprised how stuff gets man handled inside the PO...


----------



## schiddy (Dec 12, 2014)

Even better idea here if you want to get this done very fast.  Find a big box store like home depot that carries the exact same smoker.  Buy it from them locally, swap out the bent section, and then return it saying it was damaged when you opened it.  Big box stores "damage out" these returns and send them back to the manufacturers anyways.


----------



## krubby (Dec 12, 2014)

inkjunkie said:


> I am a former Postal gorilla....you would be surprised how stuff gets man handled inside the PO...


so it's your fault!

Ha ha just kidding.

I had started this thread thinking I should try to fix it myself, but I am not sure I can.  Thanks for the replies, I think a call to Weber and/or Amazon tomorrow should resolve the issue.


----------



## krubby (Dec 12, 2014)

schiddy said:


> Even better idea here if you want to get this done very fast.  Find a big box store like home depot that carries the exact same smoker.  Buy it from them locally, swap out the bent section, and then return it saying it was damaged when you opened it.  Big box stores "damage out" these returns and send them back to the manufacturers anyways.


That is good advice.  If it was the 18.5" I could, but can't find any local places that have the 22.5" unfortunately.

And I agree - if I did know of a place that had the larger model the store itself isn't losing anything.  I worked for Kohl's for years, defective goods got adjusted and sent back to manufacturers. 

And thanks (eye roll...) to the fact I have wedding to go to tomorrow, and other things on Sunday, I won't be able to even spend time getting it fired up until next weekend anyway.


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a similar issue, lid wouldn't fit. I called Weber customer service. They had me take a couple of measurements and take some pictures, then sent me the replacement parts. No return necessary. They were very easy to deal with, there was minimal stress, except I couldn't use my smoker for a few days.


----------



## krubby (Dec 13, 2014)

BadMoonT2 said:


> I had a similar issue, lid wouldn't fit. I called Weber customer service. They had me take a couple of measurements and take some pictures, then sent me the replacement parts. No return necessary. They were very easy to deal with, there was minimal stress, except I couldn't use my smoker for a few days.


Just curious - What part was incorrect in your case?  I think it is the middle section versus the lid for me.  I can't imagine as thick as the lid is that the lid is the issue.

This has all helped.  Instead of trying to fix myself (which I kind of tried but it is way to out of round) I'll call Weber this morning and see what they can do.  If that doesn't work I think I can call Amazon and a backup and just say I want to return this as defective.  Amazon is pretty good too - they usually send you the new one asap and then you have like 15 days to mail the old one back.  At least they have done that done that for other defective things I have had.  But I'll start with Weber and go from there


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2014)

We buy on Amazon all the time. Call them ASAP, you will have a replacement in two days and time to return the damaged unit.


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 13, 2014)

schiddy said:


> Even better idea here if you want to get this done very fast.  Find a big box store like home depot that carries the exact same smoker.  Buy it from them locally, swap out the bent section, and then return it saying it was damaged when you opened it.  Big box stores "damage out" these returns and send them back to the manufacturers anyways.


No, no, no!  Have some class here and don't involve an innocent store... crazy!  Rather than justify this route, try _asking _your local big box store if they'll support your purchase from Amazon ...see what they say, but be up front about it.  Maybe they'll support you and do it so you'll be a good customer of theirs, but give them an up-front chance to do it.

If it were me, I'd call Amazon ...you can even stress that you hoped to use it this coming weekend, and maybe they'll ship you a whole new unit quickly.  Otherwise, Weber ...they chose to put a great warranty on it and to take responsibility for the poor handling of others ...as Amazon does, so take advantage of it and let those that chose to support you help fix the issues.  Life happens... but you are getting a great BBQ smoker out of it, regardless.

Brian


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 13, 2014)

KRubby said:


> Just curious - What part was incorrect in your case?  I think it is the middle section versus the lid for me.  I can't imagine as thick as the lid is that the lid is the issue.
> 
> This has all helped.  Instead of trying to fix myself (which I kind of tried but it is way to out of round) I'll call Weber this morning and see what they can do.  If that doesn't work I think I can call Amazon and a backup and just say I want to return this as defective.  Amazon is pretty good too - they usually send you the new one asap and then you have like 15 days to mail the old one back.  At least they have done that done that for other defective things I have had.  But I'll start with Weber and go from there


In my case they were both off as confirmed by measurements of the diameter of both pieces at several points. From your picture you have an even worse problem than I did. Replacements arrived quickly and I was on my way. They were very nice and seemed to just want to correct the problem as quickly as possible.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

I have taken to refusing delivery if there is one dang mark on the box anytime I get something in the mail these days. Amazon is very good but they do sometimes charge shipping all over again. I bought a high dollar subwoofer a couple of years ago that came with a forklift hole that went through the box, the subwoofer and out the other side. Lucky I noticed it because if I had not they would have charged me to ship a 200 pound load both ways again. I would try them first and then weber as your second go.


----------



## uechikid (Dec 13, 2014)

If it were me, I'd contact Amazon.  They also have great customer service.


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazon


----------



## bear55 (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazon first, they'll take care of it.


----------



## krubby (Dec 13, 2014)

So I updated the title of the thread after a very pleasant interaction with Weber today.

To recap I received a 22.5 WSM on Thursday, went to put it together on Friday and the middle section was very bent.  I started this thread looking for thoughts on how to fix/repair but thanks to the help of you guys the advice was to call Weber or Amazon.

I decided to start with Weber versus Amazon.  Amazon has amazing customer service as well, but I didn't need to return the ENTIRE thing if all I needed was the middle section.  I knew Amazon would rush a new one out and I would just have to send the old one back, but again I felt like if only one piece was bad then why replace the whole thing.  I know they may send back to Weber, maybe Weber would reuse the non damages parts (maybe?) but still seemed like a waste maybe.

So anyway, I called Weber, told them that I could not get the lid on, it was as much as a 1/2 inch off.  He asked I send him a few photos and the serial number.  So I did - emailed to someone at Weber the 3-4 photos.  A few hours later I got a personal call back (not an email, not told to call back myself Monday) from the same guy. 

He is sending out a new center section Overnight mail on Monday. They are also sending out a new top grate since it rocked back and forth.  I think it was crookedness of the middle section but he wanted to be sure.

I was looking originally to repair this myself but it was a lot more than a simple bend and fit.  Weber really stepped up IMO and helped.

I can't wait to get the new part and get started.  Super pleased with Weber.  I have been a Weber fan for years already after owning a grill for 10 + years that still looks and works like it is 1 day old.

*a HUGE thanks to everyone that took the time to send a response back to a newbie stranger.  I am pretty certain this is one of the best forums I have seen.  *


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, they are such a great company!  Thanks for sharing your positive experience.


----------



## notex bluesman (Dec 14, 2014)

Speaking of Weber, I just saw this on the Texas Monthly BBQ website, tmbbq.com. I've got 3 Webers of various sizes and fuels and swear by them.

http://www.webergrillrestaurant.com/images/about/webertimeline.pdf


----------



## schiddy (Dec 14, 2014)

BrazosBrian said:


> No, no, no!  Have some class here and don't involve an innocent store... crazy!  Rather than justify this route, try _asking _your local big box store if they'll support your purchase from Amazon ...see what they say, but be up front about it.  Maybe they'll support you and do it so you'll be a good customer of theirs, but give them an up-front chance to do it.
> 
> If it were me, I'd call Amazon ...you can even stress that you hoped to use it this coming weekend, and maybe they'll ship you a whole new unit quickly.  Otherwise, Weber ...they chose to put a great warranty on it and to take responsibility for the poor handling of others ...as Amazon does, so take advantage of it and let those that chose to support you help fix the issues.  Life happens... but you are getting a great BBQ smoker out of it, regardless.
> 
> Brian


I was just providing an option that would have him smoking as soon as possible.  I mentioned big box stores, not mom and pop stores, huge difference there.  Big box stores don't pay a dime for returning damaged products back to the manufacturer.  The manufacturer replaces them cost free, which they wound up doing anyways when he contacted them directly.  What difference would it have made if he swapped out through, say a lowes or home depot?  5-10 minutes of employ wages?  Please, don't feel bad for big corporations.  They have teams of lawyers and probably pay less taxes than you do for income.  Not to mention they put mom and pop stores out of business.


----------



## krubby (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice to see there is at least one decent company left...what is equally as nice to see is you folks didn't start chest thumping about how miserable the shipping companies can be. I see this frequently on a car site I spend some time on. No matter how many times I attempt to explain to them the correct way to package things for shipment they just don't comprehend it...


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 15, 2014)

schiddy said:


> I was just providing an option that would have him smoking as soon as possible.  I mentioned big box stores, not mom and pop stores, huge difference there.  Big box stores don't pay a dime for returning damaged products back to the manufacturer.  The manufacturer replaces them cost free, which they wound up doing anyways when he contacted them directly.  What difference would it have made if he swapped out through, say a lowes or home depot?  5-10 minutes of employ wages?  Please, don't feel bad for big corporations.  They have teams of lawyers and probably pay less taxes than you do for income.  Not to mention they put mom and pop stores out of business.


I totally understand and it's nice of you to try to come up with a way to get him smoking and BBQ'ing as soon as possible.  As for the big box store thing, I understand your reasoning too ...but maybe when you're an old guy like me, you will also find that your life will be more peaceful, happier, if you set a high moral standard for yourself and keep it.  Life's better that way, and I think you have a right to be happy, and high standards is just a part of that.  No harm, no foul... and all the best to you.

Brian


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup - Weber is really good at making sure the customer is happy, no matter where you purchased it. There have been a few other folks who had bent center sections and Weber just sent them a new one no questions asked.


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 15, 2014)

The 10 year warranty is unheard of nowadays.  As for the bent center drum piece ...If it were truly a common problem, it seems that they'd come up with a better packaging scheme... And if they don't, it just means they are losing less money on replacements than it would cost to improve the packaging ...a calculated risk (and for us, it means a rare problem ...not the usual case).  It's all good...

Brian


----------



## krubby (Dec 15, 2014)

When I opened the box the grates were not on the top (which per unboxing videos on the virtual bullet site they should be), but instead pushed down at an angle into the center drum.  My guess is they were knocked into the center section and that pushed it into an oval shape.  Still I tried bending it back and couldn't, there had to be a LOT of pressure (I think) to cause this.

Oh well, new center section comes tomorrow - just 3 days after talking to Weber originally.  I have not had a smoker for 44 years and yet I sit and wait for tomorrow like a kid waiting for Christmas to come...

Tomorrow will be a long day at work waiting.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 16, 2014)

Best cust service in the business.


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 16, 2014)

REALLY glad to hear about Weber's response ...and the warranty ...it warms my heart that you can still get quality and service like that in America nowadays!  I'm struggling through the winter (Knik, Alaska) with a Weber kettle - kind of pushing it's extremes but having fun, and will be buying an 18.5" WSM in the Spring.  I will really appreciate it by then!

NOTE that I saw the 18.5" WSM at the local Bass Pro Shop in Anchorage (new for us this year) at the SAME PRICE as what Amazon wants for it ($299) - pretty amazing for Alaska where prices are always jacked up (it's a long way to ship something and we pay for it).  Home Depot has it too, but wants around $330 for it ...kinda like buying it online and paying shipment.  Glad to see that the Bass Pro Shop had such a good deal on it.  We've got a new Cabela's store here too, and I haven't had a chance to check them out yet ...but they may be another option.  For sure, I will pick through boxes and grab the one that looks 'perfect'.  Stuff likely comes up here in pallets and is less likely to be damaged than when buying a single cooker online through a store like Amazon... 

Brian


----------



## ak1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Another thing. Go on Weber's web site & register your smoker. That way if you have any issues Weber will have all the info and at anytime you will be able to log anytime & see what parts are still under warranty.


----------



## susieqz (Dec 16, 2014)

I HAVE NEVER BEEN CHARGED SHIPPING BY AMAZON WHEN THE PRODUCT WAS DEFECTIVE.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 16, 2014)

Amazon usually has free shipping when you buy over a certain amount.

I hear you on shipping... Hawaii has the same issue!

This may sound crazy but check craigslist for weber products! I got my 22.5 WSM for $225 in barely used condition. I'm sure this happens in Alaska as well but we get a lot of people who can't cut it here and move back to the upper 48 and they won't ship a lot back with them so there are always great moving sales here!!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> Best cust service in the business.


X2, speaking from experience!


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 17, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> X2, speaking from experience!


And this is why it's worth it to design and build so you can offer long warranties, and why good customer service counts ...guys like us go on and on about it online and that's good for biz.

Now ...If the Webers were 100% made in America, we'd be in heaven!  (They say "designed and manufactured in America" and "parts and accessories primarily sourced in America" ...but an investigative class action found that enough parts were actually foreign in origin, that they could no longer claim "Made in America" or "Made in USA".  Oh well...)

bd


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 17, 2014)

BrazosBrian said:


> And this is why it's worth it to design and build so you can offer long warranties, and why good customer service counts ...guys like us go on and on about it online and that's good for biz.
> 
> Now ...If the Webers were 100% made in America, we'd be in heaven!  (They say "designed and manufactured in America" and "parts and accessories primarily sourced in America" ...but an investigative class action found that enough parts were actually foreign in origin, that they could no longer claim "Made in America" or "Made in USA".  Oh well...)
> 
> bd



THAT would explain the lousy door, the only weak link in the WSM.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> THAT would explain the lousy door, the only weak link in the WSM.


Yeah.... I was initially not a fan of the door. I had to bend mine on my leg a bit to get it to fit better, but once I had a dozen or so smokes on it there was enough seasoning done to the inside of the smoker that it sealed just fine. I thought about buying the Cajun Bandit replacement door, but I'm a cheap bastard..... or at least that what my wife says.... lol.


----------



## krubby (Dec 17, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Yeah.... I was initially not a fan of the door. I had to bend mine on my leg a bit to get it to fit better, but once I had a dozen or so smokes on it there was enough seasoning done to the inside of the smoker that it sealed just fine. I thought about buying the Cajun Bandit replacement door, but I'm a cheap bastard..... or at least that what my wife says.... lol.



I thought about the Cajun Bandit door as well, but I am going to wait a few times and see how much I may or may not actually need it.

Plus I was lucky enough the wife said yes to the 18.5" one.  And then I sprung it on her I actually decided on the $100 more (although it was only $50 more with the amazon deal they had) 22.5".  she rolled her eyes and said this better not get out of hand.

And then I forgot we have the same email for amazon when I ordered the $70 maverick ES-733 thermometor the next day.  Oops...

While ti was only $15.00, the Weber Charcoal chimney I then bought yesterday at home depot is hidden in the trunk  for now ha ha.


----------



## schiddy (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got the 733 off amazon too.  Well, I'm on a third already in three weeks (haven't used them, just tested them). 

First one - channel 1 and 2 were off by 4 degrees.  Even after swapping the probes the same channels were off.  Also, the lcd of the receiver was very dim when looking straight at it, would look better looking at a down angle to it. 

Second one - Returned the first, and ordered another through a different amazon supplier.  Channels read dead on but the screen had same problem.  Thought I could live with it but ... Left the batteries in for 1 week with the unit off.  Turn it back on and the screen was definitely dimmer, it had drained the batteries when off.

Third one - Returned second one and ordered a third from same amazon seller.  This one the channels are dead on, screen slightly dim but much better than the others.  Keeping batteries in it to see if it drains.  Fingers crossed.

I may even just keep the damn thing if I can get one or two cooks out of 2aaa's and just make sure I don't leave the batteries in.  The 733 and the 732 are really the only accurate and wireless ones I'm seeing on the market.

Worth mentioning.  In case you haven't heard, these probes are sensitive to water and prone to breaking.  Lot's of people have suggested red rtv to seal where the wire connects to the probe, then heat shrink over that.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 17, 2014)

schiddy said:


> I just got the 733 off amazon too.  Well, I'm on a third already in three weeks (unused, just opened).
> 
> First one - channel 1 and 2 were off by 4 degrees.  Even after swapping the probes the same channels were off.  Also, the lcd of the receiver was very dim when looking straight at it, would look better looking at a down angle to it.
> 
> ...





KRubby said:


> JIRodriguez said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.... I was initially not a fan of the door. I had to bend mine on my leg a bit to get it to fit better, but once I had a dozen or so smokes on it there was enough seasoning done to the inside of the smoker that it sealed just fine. I thought about buying the Cajun Bandit replacement door, but I'm a cheap bastard..... or at least that what my wife says.... lol.
> ...



When I first got my 733 I had the same issues! Dim screen and the first three times I used it the batteries were dead the next time I turned it on. It now works like a champ...


----------



## schiddy (Dec 17, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> When I first got my 733 I had the same issues! Dim screen and the first three times I used it the batteries were dead the next time I turned it on. It now works like a champ...


Really?  That gives me hope haha.  I'm really tired of these QC issues, I really just want it to work.  I don't know of another reliable, accurate thermometer that has all the same features for the same price.  I'm tempted to call up Maverick but I saw the 733 isn't even listed on their site although the 732 is.  And I read somewhere that they had bad customer service and it took someone 3 weeks to get a replacement.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2014)

KRubby said:


> JIRodriguez said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.... I was initially not a fan of the door. I had to bend mine on my leg a bit to get it to fit better, but once I had a dozen or so smokes on it there was enough seasoning done to the inside of the smoker that it sealed just fine. I thought about buying the Cajun Bandit replacement door, but I'm a cheap bastard..... or at least that what my wife says.... lol.
> ...


Well once she gets a taste of the homemade Que hopefully she will be somewhat mollified.... if not you can work or your reflexes!


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 17, 2014)

schiddy said:


> Really?  That gives me hope haha.  I'm really tired of these QC issues, I really just want it to work.  I don't know of another reliable, accurate thermometer that has all the same features for the same price.  I'm tempted to call up Maverick but I saw the 733 isn't even listed on their site although the 732 is.  And I read somewhere that they had bad customer service and it took someone 3 weeks to get a replacement.



I didn't do anything to "fix" it. After the third battery change I haven't had probs since; in fact those batteries are still in there five months later....

Good luck!


----------



## suncitysmokin (Dec 17, 2014)

Call Amazon.  They have the best return policy of any business I know.  They will send you everything you need and it won't cost you a penny.  Weber may charge you for shipping.  Amazon will have another unit at your door before you ship the old one back.  They are great!


----------



## krubby (Dec 17, 2014)

SunCitySmokin said:


> Call Amazon.  They have the best return policy of any business I know.  They will send you everything you need and it won't cost you a penny.  Weber may charge you for shipping.  Amazon will have another unit at your door before you ship the old one back.  They are great!


Yes I agree Amazon is great, I have returned defective items before. 

BUT I called Weber first and they also took care of me.  Shipped a whole new replacement part with overnight delivery, 100% free.  Also didn't have to ship the old part back.

I chose to start with Weber since I just needed the middle section replaced and didn't want to trash/waste the whole thing.

Both companies rock and I think either one would of taken care of me.

Anyway, new section arrived yesterday, now I just need enough time to fire it up.  Come on weekend...


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2014)

BrazosBrian said:


> *And this is why it's worth it to design and build so you can offer long warranties, and why good customer service counts* ...guys like us go on and on about it online and that's good for biz.
> 
> Now ...If the Webers were 100% made in America, we'd be in heaven!  (They say "designed and manufactured in America" and "parts and accessories primarily sourced in America" ...but an investigative class action found that enough parts were actually foreign in origin, that they could no longer claim "Made in America" or "Made in USA".  Oh well...)
> 
> bd


I agree from a customer standpoint but not a manufacturer standpoint, this is a throw away country, most folks would rather pay dirt cheap and replace, sometimes its cheaper to do so however I am not one of them. There are some folks that find middle ground as well, I would say that the majority of folks on this site would be Middle Ground folks.

I'm not sure I personally know of anyone that will spend $2,000.00 for a grill like I did and I'm pretty sure most folks here wouldn't either, all my friends and family have $150.00 - $200.00 grills and they last a long time, the same grill in a weber would be 3x as much, and last as long, however *If*... and that's a big word *if*, there is a problem, that is where the extra cost makes it worthwhile... again speaking from experience..

I would happily pay 3x more for a Weber than for a similar grill after having a few issues with grills over the years, I wouldn't buy a charbroil if it cos 8 cents, (bad experience with C.S.).

So my point is there is a huge market (demand) for cheap stuff (junk), and they need to remain competitive, so quality and customer service are lacking, however, Weber is the exception!


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 18, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> I agree from a customer standpoint but not a manufacturer standpoint, this is a throw away country, most folks would rather pay dirt cheap and replace, sometimes its cheaper to do so however I am not one of them. There are some folks that find middle ground as well, I would say that the majority of folks on this site would be Middle Ground folks.
> 
> I'm not sure I personally know of anyone that will spend $2,000.00 for a grill like I did and I'm pretty sure most folks here wouldn't either, all my friends and family have $150.00 - $200.00 grills and they last a long time, the same grill in a weber would be 3x as much, and last as long, however *If*... and that's a big word *if*, there is a problem, that is where the extra cost makes it worthwhile... again speaking from experience..
> 
> ...


Yup ...there's always a balance point there somewhere, where buying something that has planned obsolescence (or failure) is enough cheaper than a true quality product, that the trade-off is worth it.  I find myself on the "willing to pay more for quality ...sometimes a tad too much more" side of the fence, and I work hard to "keep what I have if it still works" rather than always replacing something because the next snazzy thing showed up on the market.  I also remember the days when I was too broke to have the decision to make, and I was glad to have 'cheap and lowdown' rather than nothing at all.  Another perspective on quality, for those that care, is the vast amounts of pollution produced by a worldwide society who buys only throwaway products ...90% of them are made in China where pollution control is abysmal, and if you buy something over and over again, it means that it was manufactured over and over again ...rather than manufacturing something just once and keeping it going.  Even without pollution controls in China, putting quality first would dramatically reduce the pollution unleashed on this planet by their dirty practices.  Oh, and that's another reason to encourage American Made ...we have strict environmental protection laws ...they don't.  Sorry for the hijack... glad to hear the original poster got a quality product from a quality company.  I am more sold on Weber now than ever before... (and Amazon)

Brian


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2014)

BrazosBrian said:


> Yup ...there's always a balance point there somewhere, where buying something that has planned obsolescence (or failure) is enough cheaper than a true quality product, that the trade-off is worth it.  I find myself on the "willing to pay more for quality ...sometimes a tad too much more" side of the fence, and I work hard to "keep what I have if it still works" rather than always replacing something because the next snazzy thing showed up on the market.  I also remember the days when I was too broke to have the decision to make, and I was glad to have 'cheap and lowdown' rather than nothing at all.  Another perspective on quality, for those that care, is the vast amounts of pollution produced by a worldwide society who buys only throwaway products ...90% of them are made in China where pollution control is abysmal, and if you buy something over and over again, it means that it was manufactured over and over again ...rather than manufacturing something just once and keeping it going.  Even without pollution controls in China, putting quality first would dramatically reduce the pollution unleashed on this planet by their dirty practices.  Oh, and that's another reason to encourage American Made ...we have strict environmental protection laws ...they don't.  Sorry for the hijack... glad to hear the original poster got a quality product from a quality company.  I am more sold on Weber now than ever before... (and Amazon)
> 
> Brian


Absolutely, and I would gladly pay a little more for a product knowing I am reducing my "Carbon Footprint"

Yep, sorry for the hijack here too!


----------



## soflogator (Feb 24, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> I totally understand and it's nice of you to try to come up with a way to get him smoking and BBQ'ing as soon as possible.  As for the big box store thing, I understand your reasoning too ...but maybe when you're an old guy like me, you will also find that your life will be more peaceful, happier, if you set a high moral standard for yourself and keep it.  Life's better that way, and I think you have a right to be happy, and high standards is just a part of that.  No harm, no foul... and all the best to you.
> 
> Brian


----------



## soflogator (Feb 24, 2015)

Brian, from one old guy to another, I agree with you completely. I also say no harm, no foul to Schiddy. Life is simplier and I slept much better when I just treat others as I would like to be treated.


----------



## brazosbrian (Feb 25, 2015)

SoFloGator said:


> Brian, from one old guy to another, I agree with you completely. I also say no harm, no foul to Schiddy. Life is simplier and I slept much better when I just treat others as I would like to be treated.


SoFlo... Yup, and pay it forward when someone treats you well.

Brian


----------



## frosty (Feb 26, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> SoFlo... Yup, and pay it forward when someone treats you well.
> 
> Brian


----------



## timberjet (Feb 26, 2015)

Well said. Happy smoking. timber


----------

